# What do y'all pull your travel trailers with?



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

My wife is looking at travel trailers and we are looking at bumper pulls in the 18-25 ft. Range weighing less than 8000 lbs. I need a new truck and want to buy something that will pull the TT on a monthly basis and get good mileage otherwise. I would like a 1/2 ton crew cab, preferably gas but open to all ideas.
Anyone pulling 5th wheels, feel free to weigh in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

2014 Ford Supercrew 4X4 5.0 pulling 26' Wildwood X-LITE. No problem at all.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Mallard 27' Bumper Pulled hauled with a Ram 1500 quad cab with 5.7litre hemi. 8-11 mpg towing, 19-20 mpg hwy not towing.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

32' 5 th wheel, about 9700 lbs. I pull it with an '07 F250 4x4 6.0 diesel. It has been bulletproof and chipped. On moderately level highway I have to watch my speed because it will pull it easily at 75 mph.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

If you stick to 25' and under, any of the present day 1/2 tons will do just fine, just matter of the one you want to be your daily driver. My 2014 Chevy gets great mileage and has plenty of power to pull a 27' lightweight trailer, but so do the rest of them.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

A 1/2 ton will do the job but I bought a 3/4 and got a better deal since the smaller trucks are more popular. I had the 5.7 Hemi and pulled a 29' 5th wheel with no problems. 

I now have an older 30' pull behind and pull it with a 2004 Durango with a Hemi. It does a fine job too. You will be surprised how light the newer travel trailers are. You can pull a larger trailer for less weight than a smaller one was just a few years ago. Empty weight on my 30' is only around 4500#.

Cliff


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

2013 F350 6.7 diesel FX4. Payload per Ford yellow sticker on the doorframe is 3265#. 
2014 Montana High Country 305RL. 12,500 gross weight. Advertised pin weight 2175#. Add bedroom A/C, 2 batteries, propane, tools, grill, chairs, wife's 28 pair of shoes, and it's at the trucks payload capacity.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I've narrowed it down to Dodge or GM, Ford didn't make the cut because of the upkeep on my wife's Edge. Nissan and Toyota lost out on gas mileage. Now for the BS from the salesmen.


----------



## JseaproV (Jan 11, 2015)

I pull a 26' loaded down with my 2012 Chevy half ton. Either brand will serve you well. Took a ride in that half ton ecodiesel last week. It isn't rated to tow
More than the other half tons, but it has tat awesome diesel torque curve. It has less road noise than my truck and the guy was averaging 25 mpg mixed driving


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

I tow our 30' bumper pull with my 2500HD duramax\allison chevrolet
Sometimes we double tow with camper and boat 
We have towed our camper in high elevations/mountains with our Dmax/allison with no issues.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

2010 F150 Supercrew, 5.4, 6 speed auto, 3:73 and HD tow package. Pull. 2011 Open Range JT337RLS travel trailer. Right at 10,000 lbs with a little over 800 trounge weight. Just use a regular spring bar type equalizer hitch w/1000 lb bars. Tows without any issues, albeit we have never been to any mountains. We have gone to the Texas hill country often.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Compare construction of the ultra light trailers to others. Usually lighter construction floor and anywhere else they can save a few pounds. For occasional use they should be fine. We had a Cougar XLite and the current Montana High Country is advertised as lighter than others. Just be aware of the construction.
And don't believe anything the salesman says. 
And you will have to take it back to the selling dealer for warranty work. The first words out of the service department will be "did you buy it here?".
But....you can have the components worked on under warranty at any authorized repair shop. Refrigerator, A/C, stove, etc.
I like Channelview Supply on I-10 East. No sales, just parts and service.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm sure glad I came here to this forum. Looking at retiring within two years a want to travel the U.S. We are in the process of looking for a 30' but since we want to go to Montana,, not sure if my 2009 F150 5.4L will do. So the wife gave me the green light to start looking at F250 Powerstoke. Yikes, they sure keep their value. So a buddy mentioned the Duramax/Allison and said his brother has one that pulls the **** out of his 5th wheel. And there is a substantial price difference. Will look seriously at the Duramax, but might even look at Dodge.


Frontier2104 said:


> I tow our 30' bumper pull with my 2500HD duramax\allison chevrolet
> Sometimes we double tow with camper and boat
> We have towed our camper in high elevations/mountains with our Dmax/allison with no issues.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I wound up with a 2015 Siverado 1500 with the 5.3 with 342 rear end and towing package. Now waiting on the wife to find a trailer! Thanks for all your replies!ðŸ‘


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Good luck. I've been towing trailers for 25 years or more. I'd never go back to 1/2 ton for towing duty. I'd be hard pressed to give up my diesels. They have been absolutely trouble free.


----------

